# Dell Inspiron Desktop 580s



## Nirender (Aug 27, 2011)

The following Hardware Ids are of the detected devices in my Dell Inspiron Desktop 580s with Intel Core i-3 processor running Win XP SP3.
Please give me the details of the detected devices and from where can I get the drivers specifically for Win XP SP3.
To add: I've checked the provided CD and also Dell's support site but in vain. I've not got the support for WinXP SP3

These are the Hardware Ids of the detected PCI Simple Communication Controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_04381028&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_04381028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_0780

These are the Hardware Ids of the detected Ethernet Controller
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1691&SUBSYS_04381028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1691&SUBSYS_04381028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1691&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1691&CC_0200


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The PCI Simple Communication Controller is the POTS Modem

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. *Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!*

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...0C0937D62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&cs=


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

> Please give me the details of the detected devices


This would be a good start.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not required the dell site has the drivers


----------

